# GnuPG und IDEA-Support

## Salem

Hallo,

ich benötige dringend IDEA-Support unter GPG. Leider scheint es für GPG 2.x kein libgcrypt mit IDEA-Support zu geben (ging angeblich mal mit USE-Flag idea). Bleibt wohl nur die Lösung GnuPG 1.x zu emergen.

Nur wie verhindere ich jetzt zuverlässig Updates? 

Ich habe es mit folgender Zeile in der package.mask probiert:

```
>app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.10
```

Jetzt habe ich aber Probleme mit Abhängigkeiten:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.15 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.14 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.13 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.12 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Was also am besten tun?  :Sad: 

Danke

----------

## Necoro

Also das 'idea' Useflag gabs zuletzt bei libgcrypt-1.4.3-r1. Wenn ich die Deps richtige sehe, sollte das neue gnupg auch damit zufrieden sein. Insofern würde ich vorschlagen, lieber die neueren libgcrypt-Versionen zu maskieren und dann das aktuelle gnupg zu verwenden  :Smile: 

(Note: Nicht probiert ... nur vom Lesen der Ebuilds)

----------

## Salem

Danke für den Tipp, hab ich auch gleich mal probiert.

Das libgcrypt hat sich brav mit meinem schon gesetzen IDEA-Flag compiliert, nur nach einem GPG-Update auf die aktuelle Version fehlt leider wieder IDEA  :Sad: 

```
veerle gnupg # gpg --version

gpg (GnuPG) 2.0.15

libgcrypt 1.4.3

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Home: ~/.gnupg

Supported algorithms:

Pubkey: RSA, ELG, DSA

Cipher: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH, CAMELLIA128, 

        CAMELLIA192, CAMELLIA256

Hash: MD5, SHA1, RIPEMD160, SHA256, SHA384, SHA512, SHA224

Compression: Uncompressed, ZIP, ZLIB, BZIP2

```

Schade  :Sad: 

Danke

----------

